# Warning! Warning!!



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

In case you missed it, earlier today the FDA released it's latest study on foods that effect our sexual appetite one way or the other. For women, the number one inhibitor of sexual desire, far and away beyond any other is (drum roll) ------- wedding cake!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That recalls a cartoon that appeared in Playboy years ago. The setting was the wedding ceremony, with the bride and groom standing in front of the minister. Two "thought" balloons rose above the heads of the blissful couple...

Groom: _"Marriage will be great...free blowjobs for the rest of my life."_
Bride: _"Marriage will be great...no more having to give blowjobs for the rest of my life."_

!rolling


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Just before getting married, a good friend told me to put a bean in a jar every time I had sex our first year and take one each each time thereafter. 26 years later, there's still a few beans in the jar!! :lol:


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Nick said:


> That recalls a cartoon that appeared in Playboy years ago. The setting was the wedding ceremony, with the bride and groom standing in front of the minister. Two "thought" balloons rose above the heads of the blissful couple...
> 
> Groom: _"Marriage will be great...free blowjobs for the rest of my life."_
> Bride: _"Marriage will be great...no more having to give blowjobs for the rest of my life."_
> ...


That is so true too. When a woman says "I do" she really means "I don't" for the rest of her life.

I guess I thought the same thing after marriage. My wife thought the bride's thought though. :lol:


----------



## aid (Jul 21, 2004)

What did the hurricane say to the coconut tree??


"Hold on to your nuts....this is not going to be a ordinary *******!"...aid


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: !rolling

Living along the Atlantic coast, otherwise known as "Hurricane Alley", if a big blow zeroes in on my coordinates, I'm not going to stick around, but will head inland well ahead of its arrival. 

I'd be "nuts" to stick around. :shrug:


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

> I'd be "nuts" to stick around.


Or you might lose 'em if you did :rolling:


----------

